# Nasty Foreclosure video



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

This is a home that we did, its a little lengthy, we were also charged back by 30 cbyds because photos did not support the amount of debris at this home.


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

*nasty foreclosure video*



heartlandproppresllc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQSEA84nxLI
> This is a home that we did, its a little lengthy, we were also charged back by 30 cbyds because photos did not support the amount of debris at this home.


 
How many cy did you claim in your bid?


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

we did 85 cb yds. It was 7 full trailer loads. they felt like there was 55cbyds here, and get this.....DUMP FEES WERE NOT COVERED!!!! they never cover them....


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> we did 85 cb yds. It was 7 full trailer loads. they felt like there was 55cbyds here, and get this.....DUMP FEES WERE NOT COVERED!!!! they never cover them....


I'm seriously starting to wonder about being trolled here. Your bid, the bid you provide, should include the cost of dump fees. Meaning when you bid the job, you include the cost of dump fees into YOUR bid.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

RServant, your not being trolled I promise. We can not include a dump fee in our invoicing. Since were on the bottom, we do not do the bidding, just what was approved and we get a cut(barely)


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

I could shoot you a PM of my cell# so we could talk in the morning.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

We can only estimate some things because were on the frontline. We can see things they can not on the computer... thats as far as our "bidding" goes...we estimated 85cbyd and supposedly they suspected less...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

That's not 85 cubes, Thats just my opinion.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Zuse said:


> That's not 85 cubes, Thats just my opinion.


at $10 a cb yd you would have said more


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> at $10 a cb yd you would have said more


At $10 a cubic yard I'd have said no.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

thats not the worst part, they had us do the maid service on this home...No not kidding around. We charged a double maid, and reimbursement on mold respirators. I think it came out to $260 to clean.


----------



## SethNKC (Jan 18, 2013)

That house needs condemned. 10 a CYD? Rat Feces is lines for hazardous pay in this industry. I would of never touched that house even at my regular 50.00 a CYD. Without hazard pay.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Dude, you're wasting your time.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

RServant said:


> At $10 a cubic yard I'd have said no.


WOW! $10.00 Did i hear that correctly??? From the post ive seen from you i dont know how you make any money.Not being a jerk but i am very confused.So for $550 Buck you trashed out that dump?Who Do you work for?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

55 cyds @ $32.50 is $1787.50. @ $50 cyds it is $3025. Someone got that and paid you the $550. Or they got the 85 cyds at their rates and paid you for 55 at your rate....

Since it is family I don't expect you to do this, just realize that you could stop working for them today and file for government assistance on your housing, food, utilities, healthcare, etc and probably have a better standard of living than you currently experience. You could also probably file for unemployment against your "kin" and do quite well. In this scenario, you won't be tearing up your truck/equipment that you paid good money for, and can save it for when you actually have real customers.

I'm not into social welfare, but in instances where people are nosediving themselves into financial oblivion, you are better off living on the government cheese, which I paid for, and working out a plan for the future, than to keep paying your "family" for the right to work for them. JMHO.


----------



## WES1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Heartland...you,re getting f%&@ed Royally. You must be working for the Sarasota/Tampa bunch....That is exactly why our prices will never come up..


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

And with that much stuff, I'd have been bidding personals, for removal and storage. That's a lot of stuff. Chunkin it in the dump could get you involved in litigation.

It's great to get big clean outs...its terrible to get a notice of a lawsuit because you threw away (or took home) somebodys antiques, grandma's china, a set of old home movies/photo albums that can't be replaced, etc.

This kind of clean out is the reason there are so many lawsuits around right now. 

I once found an old beat up guitar in a pile of debris in a house. I didn't look real hard at it right then, but I felt it might be valuable. So I took it and put it in the back of my truck. It was in a hard case, but it was rusty. Looked like it had all the parts still there.

I set it in the corner of my office and kinda forgot about it. couple months go by and I stumble over it and decide to take a closer look. Turns out its a 1961 Fender Stratocaster, sunburst in color. Rough shape, but to a collector....very valuable. If your curious, google it. I held onto that thing for a year before I disposed of it.  

Point is, don't throw stuff away until your sure no one is going to come looking for it. I'd have rather given it back than to have to replace it. And don't get bullied into removing stuff you think will bite you in the @ss.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

BamaPPC, this was an eviction on a tenant who passed away from what i was told months before the eviction. But I still agree on what your saying, Our boss hates it, but we are very cautious when we see personals!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> BamaPPC, this was an eviction on a tenant who passed away from what i was told months before the eviction. But I still agree on what your saying, Our boss hates it, but we are very cautious when we see personals!


I have finally figured out why you are having such a difficult time with the "family" you DONT HAVE A BOSS!!!! Get that stinking thinking out of your mind now. You're a contractor you work for you nobody else you are the boss nobody else. Also how do you evict a dead person?:blink:


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Cover2 Im assuming the old man was in the hospital? Haha, thats just what the officer and broker told us when they arrived..


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Afters of the trash out...if anyones interested.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> That's not 85 cubes, Thats just my opinion.



No it's not and that is 75% of the properties we see everyday right there. 

Then again we get $50.00 a cube so I don't have to inflate my debris counts.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> at $10 a cb yd you would have said more


 
The amount of debris does not change with the per cubic yard price you have agreed to remove it for, only your morals change.

If you think lying is your last resource, it's time to renegotiate your pricing.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

RServant said:


> At $10 a cubic yard I'd have said no.


10 ears ago MCS was paying 17 and I told them NO WAY. Risk return relationship. By this I mean if you or a member of your crew gets sick was it worth 17 a cube HELL NO these national firms will continue to abuse the system as long a newbs line up and do their illegal work. PREFORCLOSURE work in my state is a breaking and entering offense I informed a rep at a national as to this and they got all in my face and " The banks are not going to change the way they do business" verbatum for what was said ! Bottom line too big to care who they make the scape goat !


----------



## UtahHPIRguy (May 15, 2014)

Maybe I'm naive because I have worked for nationals for so long but I worked for years at $20 a cube (for debris over my allowable) and thought it was great! How many people are working with a flat rate and allowable vs pure cubic yardage? For example I had a client pay $600 for cleaning, initial landscape and trashout up to 30 cubic yards and $20 a cube after that.


----------



## Dave/Shane (May 16, 2014)

Pm me I'm curious as to the company you are working for ?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

UtahHPIRguy said:


> Maybe I'm naive because I have worked for nationals for so long but I worked for years at $20 a cube (for debris over my allowable) and thought it was great! How many people are working with a flat rate and allowable vs pure cubic yardage? For example I had a client pay $600 for cleaning, initial landscape and trashout up to 30 cubic yards and $20 a cube after that.


If you can cover your labor and dump fees at that rate and still make money, then great. I prefer billing at $32-$50 per cube. I'm not big on losing money today with the promise of a profitable job tomorrow.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

wow 600 flat rate how in gods name can you make cash doing that
the only way is dumping the debris on the side of the highway


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> wow 600 flat rate how in gods name can you make cash doing that
> the only way is dumping the debris on the side of the highway



Lmfao Cyprexx is paying 375 for initial thank god i am done with them!


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have turned down many companies because we will not do flat rate.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

brm1109 said:


> I have turned down many companies because we will not do flat rate.


 flat rate=flat broke


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

For us, flat rate was kick ass, but we did mega volume, with that one company. Houses averaged maybe 15cy, broom sweeping and initial lawn, averaged 18 of them a week, again that was a one off good situation.

What was AMS' flat rate price in MI for Fannie Maie, wasn't it like 375 up to 30cy - we did two and that was enough..... That wasn't a good situation.


----------

